# Columbia River Knife and Tool



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

I bought a CRKT folder (called a "Ryan") at Fry's last year for $29.95. So far, it has been the _perfect _utility knife - sharp, sturdy and not so expensive that I couldn't toss it should I forget I have it on me when I go to the Airport. The only problem is the thing is so darn heavy compared to more expensive knives. At $30.00 it was a steal, though. BTW, I was impressed by CRKT's ability to produce such an inexpensive utility folder of such sturdiness.

Any recommendations on low cost, but decent quality, utility folders. They must open with one hand and have a decent blade with serrations on part of the blade. Thanks.

On edit: not looking for a "fighting" type folder.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah! Finally found it on the CRKT website.  So ... are you looking for something with the same length blade but lighter and still sturdy?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ah! Finally found it on the CRKT website. So ... are you looking for something with the same length blade but lighter and still sturdy?


 
Exactly!

Oh, my goodness, it lists for forty dollars more at $69.95 on their website than I bought it for at Fry's! Not sure I'd pay $70.00 for it! $29.95 was a GREAT deal, though. It really is a good knife - just too darn heavy for day to day convenient carry.

http://www.crkt.com/tactflds.html
Ryan Model Seven Black
6813K: Combined Razor-Sharp & Triple-
Point&#8482; Serrated Cutting Edge
Blade: Length: 3.50&#8221; (8.9 cm)
Thickness: 0.12&#8221; (0.30 cm)
Steel: 420J2, 54-56 HRC
Closed: Handle length: 4.50&#8221; (11.4 cm)
Open: Overall length: 8.00&#8221; (20.3 cm)
Weight: 5.6 oz. (159 g)
MSRP U.S. $69.99


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, you got that for a steel (nyuk nyuk nyuk).

Well, I'll have to pull out my scale and weigh my little dittie and then go SHOPPING!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 7, 2006)

I would think that CRKT would have something else that would work for you, however, I haven't looked at their stuff in a while so maybe not.

I'm a big fan of both Spyderco and Cold Steel.  Both companies put out well made products for great prices.  If you're willing to spend a little more, you might look at the Benchmade Griptillian.


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonathan,

Maybe this link [although a UK store] might give you some inspiration purely because of the variety of stock. In all honesty, I'd recommend this store _anyway_ even to US as their service is second to none.

The link is direct to *Fox* Knives [check the "Twister" for engineering]. I think it might match your criteria in all but one... price!!

http://www.heinnie.com/cgi-bin/heinnie_store/web_store.cgi?page=fox/fr-fox.htm&cart_id=2432555.27732

I still say it's hard to go wrong with CKRT. My only qualm would be with the long-term durability of the blade. But as I've said elsewhere on another post, for the money they're in a league of their own!

Good luck.

Respects!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 7, 2006)

If you like that basic shape, check out some of the Darell Ralph designs by Camillus. For your price range, I'd look at the _Heat_ or the _Sizzle_. http://www.camillusknives.com/1mainframe.htm?cuda/index.shtml~main (located in the "ROBO Assisted Series" section)

Now, keep in mind that the prices on the official websites are retail prices, not wholesale, and are generally set at the maximum price. The _Heat_ is listed for $79.99, but I picked mine up on an impulse buy because it was on clearance at Dunhams for $41.99. Best impuse knife buy yet, btw...I didn't even really know much about what I was getting until after I bought it. So, check the official site for the maximum price, and then check discount online stores, ebay, and knife shows or flea market booths and see how low you can go. CRKT is one of those brands that you can find for real low out there sometimes.

All that said, be prepared to pay at least between $45-$80 for a quality knife, regardless of how low you can get it. It's nice to be able to find a blade for $30 or $41.99, BUT DON"T EXPECT THAT BECAUSE THAT IS NOT THE NORMAL PRICE FOR A QUALITY KNIFE. Normally you'll spend over $50, and these are just for the low end production model knives. Keep in mind that the market value and prices for knives now a days has gone up a lot over the past 5 years, so what could have been 40 bucks in 2000 is probably 75 or so now.

Just the way of the world, friends....

Good luck in your search,

Paul


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Exactly!
> 
> Oh, my goodness, it lists for forty dollars more at $69.95 on their website than I bought it for at Fry's! Not sure I'd pay $70.00 for it!


I think CRKT puts their MSRP on the site. But their retailers generally sell it for less.  I just bought the M16-01K EDC (backordered ) and I got it for $41 and it lists as $76.99 on CRKT's site.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> All that said, be prepared to pay at least between $45-$80 for a quality knife, regardless of how low you can get it. It's nice to be able to find a blade for $30 or $41.99, BUT DON"T EXPECT THAT BECAUSE THAT IS NOT THE NORMAL PRICE FOR A QUALITY KNIFE. Normally you'll spend over $50, and these are just for the low end production model knives. Keep in mind that the market value and prices for knives now a days has gone up a lot over the past 5 years, so what could have been 40 bucks in 2000 is probably 75 or so now.
> 
> Just the way of the world, friends....
> 
> ...


 
You're right - I'm just trying to be cheap! The last time I looked into decent quality knives was about a decade ago and I had not realized the large escalation in prices had occurred.

*Thanks all on this thread for your responses and great information!*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonathan, check out KMart or BiMart or X-Mart and see if you can get discounts on name brand blades and some alternative brand folders.  I got a sweet one at KMart for $9.99 that served me pretty well for about 18 months - didn't feel bad about tossing it all, either.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

I have to say once again I love my CRKT.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have to say once again I love my CRKT.


 
Me too! It's just bit too heavy for constant carry (the model I own, at least).


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Jonathan, check out KMart or BiMart or X-Mart and see if you can get discounts on name brand blades and some alternative brand folders. I got a sweet one at KMart for $9.99 that served me pretty well for about 18 months - didn't feel bad about tossing it all, either.


 
Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Jonathan, check out KMart or BiMart or X-Mart and see if you can get discounts on name brand blades and some alternative brand folders. I got a sweet one at KMart for $9.99 that served me pretty well for about 18 months - didn't feel bad about tossing it all, either.


 
What in the world did you have for 18 months for 9.99?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What in the world did you have for 18 months for 9.99?


I don't even remember ... but let's just say it was near and dear to my 'heart' and I used it a lot.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I don't even remember ... but let's just say it was near and dear to my 'heart' and I used it a lot.


 
So, it was a neck knife? :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> So, it was a neck knife? :uhyeah:


:lookie: yeah ... that's the ticket ...


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I don't even remember ... but let's just say it was near and dear to my 'heart' and I used it a lot.


 I'd imagine that would make for a rather 'interesting' quick-draw.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 9, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lookie: yeah ... that's the ticket ...


 
Well....none of us guys here believe you, Shesalsa. You'll have to post pics before any of us are convinced....right guys? :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2006)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.  My roots aren't that blonde.  :2xBird2:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 22, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Jonathan,
> 
> Maybe this link [although a UK store] might give you some inspiration purely because of the variety of stock. In all honesty, I'd recommend this store _anyway_ even to US as their service is second to none.
> 
> ...


 
You're right. As a new member of Sword Forums, I'm currently being educated on steel types. The link you provided had a 440C model for only slightly less than the CRKT folder I have, which is 420. Thanks for the link.

Still, at $29.95 and not shipping and handling, I got a super deal. Also, I use it primarily to open art supplies and that doesn't stress or wear a blade much.


----------

